# ممكن اسأل سؤال عن الناسوت واللاهوت



## كلمة حق44 (14 يوليو 2010)

********** حرر بواستطي*
*ممنوع البسملة هنا* 
هو انا ممكن اسأل سؤال
ولا تؤاخذون جهلى بالامر بعد اذن حضراتكو​ 
انا عرفت انكو بتقولوا ان السيد المسيح (ناسوته)هو اللى كان بياكل ويشرب​ 
انما هو ليه طبيعتين طبيعة لاهوتيه وطبيعة ناسوتيه
ممكن افهم اكتر
؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 يوليو 2010)

اللاهوت هو جوهر الله الغير مرئي
الناسوت هو الصورة المرئية لله والتى اتخذها من العذراء مريم


----------



## كلمة حق44 (14 يوليو 2010)

طب معذرة ولا تؤاخذنى 
حضرتك بتقول  ان اللاهوت هو جوهر الله الغير مرئى صح
والناسوت هو الصورة المرئية لله

اه الكلام ده معروف اكيد طبعا انا عاوزة حد يشرحلى هل السيد المسيح ذو طبيعتين يعنى طبيعة لاهوتيه لا تاكل ولا تشرب وطبيعة ناسوتيه تاكل وتشرب ولا ايه؟؟؟!!!

وما تآخذش جهلى بس الحكاية دى ملغبطانى


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 يوليو 2010)

اعمال اللاهوت معروفة وهى خاصة باللاهوت يعني اعمال الاهية فقط
واعمال الناسوت اعمال ناسوتية فقط 
ولا الناسوت بقى لاهوت ولا الناسوت بقى لاهوت !

ده له اعمال وده له اعمال ..


----------



## كلمة حق44 (14 يوليو 2010)

معذرة بس هتعبك معايا لانى مش من دين حضرتك فالكلام بيبقا غريب فارجو انك تسترسل فى الكلام عشان افهم


اعمال اللاهوت معروفة وهى خاصة   باللاهوت يعني اعمال الاهية فقط
واعمال الناسوت اعمال ناسوتية فقط 
ولا الناسوت بقى لاهوت ولا الناسوت بقى لاهوت !

ده له اعمال وده له اعمال

معلش يعنى ايه ولا الناسوت بقى لاهوت ولا الناسوت بقا لاهوت
انا برضه عندى لغبطة

يعنى المقصود ان السيد المسيح ليه طبعتين يعنى منفصلين عن بعض!!!!


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 يوليو 2010)

> معلش يعنى  ايه ولا الناسوت بقى لاهوت ولا الناسوت بقا لاهوت



يعني الجسد ( الناسوت ) مابقاش إله ولا الإله ( اللاهوت ) بقى جسد 




> يعنى المقصود ان السيد المسيح ليه طبعتين يعنى منفصلين عن بعض!!!!



لا ، متحدتين اتحاد كامل


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (14 يوليو 2010)

*المسيح له طبيعتين
متحدتين غير منفصلتين​*


----------



## كلمة حق44 (14 يوليو 2010)

معذرة على تاخير الرد المنتدى مكنش راضى يفتح معايا 

يعني الجسد ( الناسوت ) مابقاش إله ولا  الإله ( اللاهوت ) بقى جسد 

 على فكرة كدا بقا سؤالى سؤالين انت كدا لغبطتنى جدا جدا
 حضرتك بتقول الجسد الناسوت مبقاش اله

بس وانا بقرا فى الدين عشان افهمه
 انا لاقيت عكس كدا
 فمعلش بعد اذن حضرتك توضيح


فانه يؤله هذا الجسدالقديس اثناسيوس الرسولى(يعنى الجسد على حد فهمى اصبح اله)


____________________


كتاب اذا كان المسيح الها فكيف تالف وماتالقمص عبدالمسيح بسيط ابو الخيرالفصل الاولنقلا من كتاب الخالدة النفيسة فى تاريخ الكنيسة الجزء الاول ص 472نقلا عن القديس اثناسيوس الرسولى(وقال القديس اثناسيوس الرسولى *ونسجد له مع جسده*)ونسجد له مع جسده؟؟!!



(طب لو الجسد مش اله ليه يتسجد للجسد؟؟؟!!!) 


_______________________
كتاب العذراء مريم حياتها رموزها افضالها...الانبا غريغوريوساسقف عام الدراسات العليا اللاهوتيهص110اجل انه شرف لا يعظه شرف ان تستحق العذراء ان يخضع لها رب السماوات والارض(الرب بيخضع لعبد؟؟؟؟؟!!!بيخضع ازاى يعنى؟!)بقا رب السموات والارض خضع لمريم!!!!_____________________________________


كتاب طبيعة المسيح للبابا شنودةص9فيمكن ان نقول ان الطبيعة اللاهوتية اتحدت اقنوميا مع الطبيعة البشرية داخل رحم القديسة العذراء ولكن بعد هذا الاتحاد *لا نعود مطلقا نتكلم عن طبيعتين للمسيح*(يعنى طبيعة واحدة وحاجة متحدة اتحدوا اقنوميا ازاى بنفصل بينهم ونقول الجسد حاجة ملهاش بالتأليه والاله حاجة ملهوش بالجسد)

____________________

وحضرتك يفندم بتقول ان الناسوت مبقاش اله

بس فدراستى لاحظت ان فانجيل متى 9/6

*ولكن لكي  تعلموا ان لابن الانسان سلطانا على الارض ان يغفر الخطايا*

*ومن ملاحظتى انه نسب المغفرة هنا لابن الانسان وفى الدين ان اللى بيغفر الخطايا هو الله*
*اذن بن الانسان هو الله !!!!!*

*متى 16/27*

*(فان ابن  الانسان سوف يأتي في مجد ابيه مع ملائكته وحينئذ يجازي كل واحد  حسب عمله.)*


*يعنى اللى هييجى فى المجد بن الانسان ؟؟؟!!! يعنى من اللى انا درسته ده لاهوت وناسوت السيد المسيح واحد والاتنين اله واحد؟؟؟!!!*




*اعمال الرسل 15-3/14*

*(ولكن انتم  انكرتم القدوس البار وطلبتم ان  يوهب لكم رجل قاتل. , ورئيس الحياة قتلتموه الذي اقامه  الله من الاموات ونحن شهود لذلك )*

* القدوس البار رئيس الحياة هو اللى مات؟؟؟!!!!*

* معلش من المؤكد انى طولت عليك جدا جدا بس بجد نفسى افهم الطبيعتين اللى فطبيعة واحدة انما مش واحدة بس متحدتين بس مش زى بعض *

* فلو امكن تردلى على الحاجات دى*

* ودمتم جميعا فى خيرا*​


----------



## كلمة حق44 (14 يوليو 2010)

معذرة على تاخير الرد المنتدى  مكنش راضى يفتح معايا 

يعني الجسد (  الناسوت ) مابقاش إله ولا  الإله ( اللاهوت ) بقى جسد 

 على فكرة كدا بقا سؤالى سؤالين انت كدا لغبطتنى جدا جدا
 حضرتك بتقول الجسد الناسوت مبقاش اله

بس وانا بقرا فى الدين عشان افهمه
 انا لاقيت عكس كدا
 فمعلش بعد اذن حضرتك توضيح


فانه يؤله هذا الجسد
القديس  اثناسيوس الرسولى
(يعنى الجسد على حد فهمى اصبح اله)


____________________


كتاب اذا  كان المسيح الها فكيف تالف ومات
القمص عبدالمسيح بسيط ابو الخير
الفصل الاول
نقلا من كتاب الخالدة النفيسة فى  تاريخ الكنيسة
 الجزء الاول ص 
472نقلا عن القديس اثناسيوس الرسولى
(وقال القديس اثناسيوس الرسولى  *ونسجد له مع جسده*)
ونسجد له مع جسده؟؟!!



(طب لو الجسد مش اله ليه يتسجد  للجسد؟؟؟!!!) 


_______________________
كتاب  العذراء مريم حياتها رموزها افضالها...
الانبا غريغوريوساسقف عام الدراسات العليا اللاهوتيه
ص110
اجل انه شرف لا يعظه شرف ان تستحق العذراء ان  يخضع لها رب السماوات والارض
(الرب بيخضع لعبد؟؟؟؟؟!!!بيخضع ازاى يعنى؟!)بقا رب السموات والارض خضع لمريم!!!!

_____________________________________


كتاب  طبيعة المسيح للبابا شنودة
ص9
فيمكن  ان نقول ان الطبيعة اللاهوتية اتحدت اقنوميا مع الطبيعة البشرية داخل رحم  القديسة العذراء ولكن بعد هذا الاتحاد *لا نعود مطلقا نتكلم عن  طبيعتين للمسيح*

(يعنى طبيعة واحدة وحاجة متحدة اتحدوا اقنوميا ازاى بنفصل بينهم  ونقول الجسد حاجة ملهاش بالتأليه والاله حاجة ملهوش بالجسد)

____________________

وحضرتك يفندم بتقول ان  الناسوت مبقاش اله

بس فدراستى لاحظت ان فانجيل  متى 9/6

*ولكن لكي  تعلموا ان لابن الانسان سلطانا على الارض  ان يغفر الخطايا*

*ومن ملاحظتى انه نسب  المغفرة هنا لابن الانسان وفى الدين ان اللى بيغفر الخطايا هو الله*
*اذن بن الانسان هو  الله !!!!!*

*متى 16/27*

*(فان ابن  الانسان سوف يأتي في مجد ابيه مع ملائكته وحينئذ يجازي كل واحد   حسب عمله.)*


*يعنى اللى هييجى فى المجد بن الانسان ؟؟؟!!! يعنى من  اللى انا درسته ده لاهوت وناسوت السيد المسيح واحد والاتنين اله واحد؟؟؟!!!*




*اعمال الرسل 15-3/14*

*(ولكن انتم  انكرتم القدوس البار وطلبتم ان  يوهب لكم رجل قاتل. , ورئيس الحياة قتلتموه الذي اقامه  الله من الاموات ونحن  شهود لذلك )*

* القدوس البار رئيس الحياة هو اللى مات؟؟؟!!!!*

* معلش من المؤكد انى طولت عليك جدا جدا بس بجد نفسى افهم الطبيعتين اللى  فطبيعة واحدة انما مش واحدة بس متحدتين بس مش زى بعض *

* فلو امكن تردلى على الحاجات دى*

* ودمتم جميعا فى خيرا*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 يوليو 2010)

> على فكرة كدا بقا سؤالى سؤالين انت كدا لغبطتنى جدا جدا


 


> كتاب اذا كان المسيح الها فكيف تالف وماتالقمص عبدالمسيح بسيط ابو الخيرالفصل الاولنقلا من كتاب الخالدة النفيسة فى تاريخ الكنيسة الجزء الاول ص 472نقلا عن القديس اثناسيوس الرسولى(وقال القديس اثناسيوس الرسولى *ونسجد له مع جسده*)ونسجد له مع جسده؟؟!!


 
مالها دي ؟؟
انا مش شايف فيها اي غلط لاهوتي !​ 


> (طب لو الجسد مش اله ليه يتسجد للجسد؟؟؟!!!)


عشان ..​ 


> لا ، متحدتين اتحاد كامل


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2239186&postcount=6​ 


> كتاب العذراء مريم حياتها رموزها افضالها...الانبا غريغوريوساسقف عام الدراسات العليا اللاهوتيهص110اجل انه شرف لا يعظه شرف ان تستحق العذراء ان يخضع لها رب السماوات والارض(الرب بيخضع لعبد؟؟؟؟؟!!!بيخضع ازاى يعنى؟!)بقا رب السموات والارض خضع لمريم!!!!


اذ انه ليس فقط الرب بل انه الرب المتجسد المطيع لأمه .. التى اختارها من البداية ..​ 


> كتاب طبيعة المسيح للبابا شنودةص9فيمكن ان نقول ان الطبيعة اللاهوتية اتحدت اقنوميا مع الطبيعة البشرية داخل رحم القديسة العذراء ولكن بعد هذا الاتحاد *لا نعود مطلقا نتكلم عن طبيعتين للمسيح*(يعنى طبيعة واحدة وحاجة متحدة اتحدوا اقنوميا ازاى بنفصل بينهم ونقول الجسد حاجة ملهاش بالتأليه والاله حاجة ملهوش بالجسد)


تعالى يا مدلس ننقل كلام قداسة البابا ..​ 



*والقديس كيرلس الكبير علمنا أن لا نتحدث عن طبيعتين بعد الاتحاد .*​ 

*فيمكن أن نقول أن الطبيعة اللاهوتية اتحدت أقنومياً بالطبيعة البشرية داخل رحم القديسة العذراء ولكن بعد هذا الاتحاد لا نعود مطلقاً نتكلم عن طبيعتين في المسيح . فتعبير الطبيعتين يوحي بالانفصال و الافتراق . ومع أن أصحاب الطبيعتين يقولون باتحادهما ، إلا أن نغمة الانفصال كما تبدو واضحة في مجمع خلقيدونية ، مما جعلنا نرفضة … ونفى القديس ديسقورس الإسكندري بسبب هذا الرفض …*​ 

*وإلى أن نشرح بالتفصيل موضوع الطبيعة الطبيعتين في المسيح ، نود أن نتعرض قبل ذلك لشرح نقطة هامة وهى :*​ 




*أشهر الهرطقات*​ 

​ 



*3 – هرطقة نسطور :*​




*وكان نسطور بطريركاً للقسطنطينية من سنة 428 م حتى حرمه مجمع أفسس المسكونى المقدس سنة 431 م . *​




*وكان يرفض تسمية القديسة العذراء مريم بوالدة الإله OEOTOKOC ، ويرى أنها ولدت إنساناً، وهذا الإنسان حل فيه اللاهوت . لذلك يمكن أن تسمى العذراء أم يسوع . وقد نشر هذا التعليم قسيسه أنسطاسيوس ، وأيد هو تعليم ذلك القس وكتب خمسة كتب ضد تسمية العذراء والدة الإله . *​




*ويعتبر أنه بهذا قد أنكر لاهوت المسيح .*​




*وحتى قوله أن اللاهوت قد حل فيه لم يكن بمعنى الاتحاد الأقنومى ، وإنما حلول بمعنى المصاحبة . *​




*أوحلول كما يحدث للقديسين .*​




*أي أن المسيح صار مسكناً لله ، كما صار في عماده مسكناً للروح القدس . وهو بهذا الوضع يعتبر حامل الله (صفحة 10 ) كاللقب الذي أخذه القديس أغناطيوس الانطاكى *​




*وقال أن العذراء لايمكن أن تلد الإله ، فالمخلوق لا يلد الخالق ! وما يولد من الجسد ليس سوى جسد .*​




*وهكذا يرى أن علاقة طبيعة المسيح البشرية بالطبيعة اللاهوتية بدأت بعد ولادته من العذراء ، ولم تكن اتحاداً وقال صراحة " أنا أفصل بين الطبيعتين" .*​




*وبهذا الوضع تكون النسطورية ضد عقيدة الكفارة .*​




*لأنه إن كان المسيح لم يتحد بالطبيعة اللاهوتية ، فلا يمكن أن يقدم كفارة غير محدودة تكفى لغفران جميع الخطايا لجميع الناس في جميع العصور .*​





*أرأيت ان قداسة البابا والآباء حرموا فكر نسطور ؟*


*فالذي انت اتيت به هو نقل لكلام نسطور في كتاب قداسة البابا ولم تأتي لنا بكلام قداسة البابا ردا عليه !!*​





> وحضرتك يفندم بتقول ان الناسوت مبقاش اله







> بس فدراستى لاحظت ان فانجيل متى 9/6​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 




*حضرتك يا فندم انا مش لاقي اي كلمة تقول ان الناسوت بقى إله *




*ولا انت بتقرأ احسن مني عربي ؟*​






> *ومن ملاحظتى انه نسب المغفرة هنا لابن الانسان وفى الدين ان اللى بيغفر الخطايا هو الله*




​


> *اذن بن الانسان هو الله !!!!!*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


​
*ما انا عمال اقول كدة ليهم وقالها القمص عبد المسيح بسيط في كتابه الشهير جدا " لقب إبن الإنسان هل يدل على أن المسيح إنسان فقط؟" عشان تتلخبط اكتر اقول لك ان لقب ابن الإنسان ده اساسا لقب إلهي *​

*حتى شوف ..*​ 

*9- كنت ارى انه وضعت عروش و جلس القديم الايام لباسه ابيض كالثلج و شعر راسه كالصوف النقي و عرشه لهيب نار و بكراته نار متقدة.*​




*10- نهر نار جرى و خرج من قدامه الوف الوف تخدمه و ربوات ربوات وقوف قدامه فجلس الدين و فتحت الاسفار.*​​




*11- كنت انظر حينئذ من اجل صوت الكلمات العظيمة التي تكلم بها القرن كنت ارى الى ان قتل الحيوان و هلك جسمه و دفع لوقيد النار.*​



*12- اما باقي الحيوانات فنزع عنهم سلطانهم و لكن اعطوا طول حياة الى زمان و وقت.*​



*13- كنت ارى في رؤى الليل و اذا مع سحب السماء مثل ابن انسان اتى و جاء الى القديم الايام فقربوه قدامه.*​



*14- فاعطي سلطانا و مجدا و ملكوتا لتتعبد له كل الشعوب و الامم و الالسنة سلطانه سلطان ابدي ما لن يزول و ملكوته ما لا ينقرض.*​​
 ​​


*وشوف كمان :*​



*و لكن لكي تعلموا ان لابن الانسان سلطانا على الارض ان يغفر الخطايا حينئذ قال للمفلوج قم احمل فراشك و اذهب الى بيتك (مت 9 : 6)*​



*و متى طردوكم في هذه المدينة فاهربوا الى الاخرى فاني الحق اقول لكم لا تكملون مدن اسرائيل حتى ياتي ابن الانسان (مت 10 : 23)*​



*فان ابن الانسان هو رب السبت ايضا (مت 12 : 8)*​



*هكذا يكون في اليوم الذي فيه يظهر ابن الانسان (لو 17 : 30)*​



*اقول لكم انه ينصفهم سريعا و لكن متى جاء ابن الانسان العله يجد الايمان على الارض (لو 18 : 8)*​



*يرسل ابن الانسان ملائكته فيجمعون من ملكوته جميع المعاثر و فاعلي الاثم (مت 13 : 41)*​



*فان ابن الانسان سوف ياتي في مجد ابيه مع ملائكته و حينئذ يجازي كل واحد حسب عمله (مت 16 : 27)*​



*الحق اقول لكم ان من القيام ههنا قوما لا يذوقون الموت حتى يروا ابن الانسان اتيا في ملكوته (مت 16 : 28)*​



*لان ابن الانسان قد جاء لكي يخلص ما قد هلك (مت 18 : 11)*​



*فقال له يسوع الحق اقول لكم انكم انتم الذين تبعتموني في التجديد متى جلس ابن الانسان على كرسي مجده تجلسون انتم ايضا على اثني عشر كرسيا تدينون اسباط اسرائيل الاثني عشر (مت 19 : 28)*​



*لانه كما ان البرق يخرج من المشارق و يظهر الى المغارب هكذا يكون ايضا مجيء ابن الانسان (مت 24 : 27)*​



*و حينئذ تظهر علامة ابن الانسان في السماء و حينئذ تنوح جميع قبائل الارض و يبصرون ابن الانسان اتيا على سحاب السماء بقوة و مجد كثير (مت 24 : 30)*​



*و كما كانت ايام نوح كذلك يكون ايضا مجيء ابن الانسان (مت 24 : 37)*​



*و لم يعلموا حتى جاء الطوفان و اخذ الجميع كذلك يكون ايضا مجيء ابن الانسان (مت 24 : 39)*​



*لذلك كونوا انتم ايضا مستعدين لانه في ساعة لا تظنون ياتي ابن الانسان (مت 24 : 44)*​



*فاسهروا اذا لانكم لا تعرفون اليوم و لا الساعة التي ياتي فيها ابن الانسان (مت 25 : 13)*​



*و متى جاء ابن الانسان في مجده و جميع الملائكة القديسين معه فحينئذ يجلس على كرسي مجده (مت 25 : 31)قال له يسوع انت قلت و ايضا اقول لكم من الان تبصرون ابن الانسان جالسا عن يمين القوة و اتيا على سحاب السماء (مت 26 : 64)*​



*و لكن لكي تعلموا ان لابن الانسان سلطانا على الارض ان يغفر الخطايا قال للمفلوج (مر 2 : 10)*​



*اذا ابن الانسان هو رب السبت ايضا (مر 2 : 28)*​



*لان من استحى بي و بكلامي في هذا الجيل الفاسق الخاطئ فان ابن الانسان يستحي به متى جاء بمجد ابيه مع الملائكة القديسين (مر 8 : 38)*​



*و حينئذ يبصرون ابن الانسان اتيا في سحاب بقوة كثيرة و مجد (مر 13 : 26)*​



*فقال يسوع انا هو و سوف تبصرون ابن الانسان جالسا عن يمين القوة و اتيا في سحاب السماء (مر 14 : 62)*​



*و لكن لكي تعلموا ان لابن الانسان سلطانا على الارض ان يغفر الخطايا قال للمفلوج لك اقول قم و احمل فراشك و اذهب الى بيتك (لو 5 : 24)*​



*و قال لهم ان ابن الانسان هو رب السبت ايضا (لو 6 : 5)*​



*لان من استحى بي و بكلامي فبهذا يستحي ابن الانسان متى جاء بمجده و مجد الاب و الملائكة القديسين (لو 9 : 26)*​



*فكونوا انتم اذا مستعدين لانه في ساعة لا تظنون ياتي ابن الانسان (لو 12 : 40)*​



*لانه كما ان البرق الذي يبرق من ناحية تحت السماء يضيء الى ناحية تحت السماء كذلك يكون ايضا ابن الانسان في يومه (لو 17 : 24)*​



*اسهروا اذا و تضرعوا في كل حين لكي تحسبوا اهلا للنجاة من جميع هذا المزمع ان يكون و تقفوا قدام ابن الانسان (لو 21 : 36)*​



*و حينئذ يبصرون ابن الانسان اتيا في سحابة بقوة و مجد كثير (لو 21 : 27)*​



*منذ الان يكون ابن الانسان جالسا عن يمين قوة الله (لو 22 : 69)*​



*و قال له الحق الحق اقول لكم من الان ترون السماء مفتوحة و ملائكة الله يصعدون و ينزلون على ابن الانسان (يو 1 : 51)*​



*و ليس احد صعد الى السماء الا الذي نزل من السماء ابن الانسان الذي هو في السماء (يو 3 : 13)*​



*و كما رفع موسى الحية في البرية هكذا ينبغي ان يرفع ابن الانسان (يو 3 : 14)*​



*و اعطاه سلطانا ان يدين ايضا لانه ابن الانسان (يو 5 : 27)*​



*اعملوا لا للطعام البائد بل للطعام الباقي للحياة الابدية الذي يعطيكم ابن الانسان لان هذا الله الاب قد ختمه (يو 6 : 27)*​



*فقال لهم يسوع الحق الحق اقول لكم ان لم تاكلوا جسد ابن الانسان و تشربوا دمه فليس لكم حياة فيكم (يو 6 : 53)*​



*فان رايتم ابن الانسان صاعدا الى حيث كان اولا (يو 6 : 62)*​



*فقال لهم يسوع متى رفعتم ابن الانسان فحينئذ تفهمون اني انا هو و لست افعل شيئا من نفسي بل اتكلم بهذا كما علمني ابي (يو 8 : 28)*​



*و اما يسوع فاجابهما قائلا قد اتت الساعة ليتمجد ابن الانسان (يو 12 : 23)*​



*فاجابه الجمع نحن سمعنا من الناموس ان المسيح يبقى الى الابد فكيف تقول انت انه ينبغي ان يرتفع ابن الانسان من هو هذا ابن الانسان (يو 12 : 34)*​



*فلما خرج قال يسوع الان تمجد ابن الانسان و تمجد الله فيه (يو 13 : 31)*​



*فقال ها انا انظر السماوات مفتوحة و ابن الانسان قائما عن يمين الله (اع 7 : 56)*​







> *يعنى اللى هييجى فى المجد بن الانسان ؟؟؟!!! يعنى من اللى انا درسته ده لاهوت وناسوت السيد المسيح واحد والاتنين اله واحد؟؟؟!!!*


بالظبط لاهوت وناسوت السيد المسيح طبيعتين متحدتين تماما بدون تغير والجسد مش إله ..​







> *(ولكن انتم انكرتم القدوس البار وطلبتم ان يوهب لكم رجل قاتل. , ورئيس الحياة قتلتموه الذي اقامه الله من الاموات ونحن شهود لذلك )*






> *القدوس البار رئيس الحياة هو اللى مات؟؟؟!!!!*​
> ​


اه ، شفت بقى ؟​








​


----------



## كلمة حق44 (14 يوليو 2010)

Molka Molkan قال:


> > على فكرة انا فاهمك كويس بس معجب بالتمثلية عشان كدة مش راضي ابلغ عنك
> > وللعلم هاتفضل كدة متلخبط جدا جدا جدا
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## apostle.paul (14 يوليو 2010)

> يا استاذى العزيز حضرتك بتقولى ان الجسد مبقاش اله
> ومع ذلك بتقولى ان السجود للجسد لا يتعارض مع اللاهوت
> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


*ياعزيزى نحن نسجد لابن الله المتجسد*
*ابن الله المتجسد*
*ابن الله المتجسد*
*ابن الله المتجسد*
*الاله المتجسد *
*لان بعد التجسد وظهور الله الكلمة فى طبيعة بشرية كاملة لا نتحدث عن طبعتين بل طبيعة واحدة طبيعة ابن الله المتجسد طبيعة واحدة بلا انفصال ولا امتزاج *
*ولم يصبح الظهور البشرى الها ولا الاله بشرا *


> معرفش الصراحة بس بن الانسان انه ينسب للانسان ويقال ان ابن الانسان هو يغفر الخطايا والمغفرة دى حاجة الهية يبقا كدا نسب الناسوت للالوهية



*وماذا عن كنيسة اللة الذى اقتناها بدمه*
*اليس لله فى جوهره الالهى له دم بشرى يقتنيها به*
*ام المتكلم هو واحد ابن المتجسد يتكلم بصفته ابن الانسان وينسب لذاته صفات الوهية*
*ويتكلم بصفته ابن الله وينسب لذاته صفات بشرية*
*ودا يؤكد وحدانية الكيان المسيانى *


----------



## apostle.paul (14 يوليو 2010)

> لااااااااا كدا ده كلام كبير
> يا استاذى العزيز حضرتك بتقول ان بن الانسان ده اسم الهى؟؟؟!!!
> ازاى بس
> 
> ...


*تؤتؤتؤتؤتؤتؤ
دا انت حالتك مياوس منها خالص بالص
فى البدا ارشى 
فى الاصل
Word Origin
from archó
Definition
beginning, origin
ثانيا مشفتش يا ابو جهل الكلمة الىل بعديها 
Word Origin
imperf. of eimi, q.v.
كيف بجهل تكون ارشى اين
معناها انه له بداية ذلك انما ينم عن جهل تام
ثانيا ابن الانسان لقب مسيانى يعبر عن  ظهور يهوه  فى الفكر اليهودى وهو نفسه قديم الايام الذى ستتعبد له جميع الامم
«كُنْتُ أَرَى فِي رُؤَى اللَّيْلِ وَإِذَا مَعَ سُحُبِ السَّمَاءِ مِثْلُ ابْنِ إِنْسَانٍ أَتَى وَجَاءَ إِلَى الْقَدِيمِ الأَيَّامِ، فَقَرَّبُوهُ قُدَّامَهُ.
14 فَأُعْطِيَ سُلْطَانًا وَمَجْدًا وَمَلَكُوتًا لِتَتَعَبَّدَ لَهُ كُلُّ الشُّعُوبِ وَالأُمَمِ وَالأَلْسِنَةِ. سُلْطَانُهُ سُلْطَانٌ أَبَدِيٌّ مَا لَنْ يَزُولَ، وَمَلَكُوتُهُ مَا لاَ يَنْقَرِضُ.*


----------



## apostle.paul (14 يوليو 2010)

> للمرة التالتة يفندم حضرتك بتقول والجسد مش اله
> وخلى بالك انت اللى بتقول
> 
> رغم انى جبتلك
> ...


*شوف يا حبيبى القديس اثناسيوس الرسولى حامى الايمان والبطريك المرقسى رقم 20 مدير دفة مجمع نقية باكلمه مش هيجى لعى اخر الزمن شوية اطفال يدلسوا على كلامه
لان القديس اثناسيوس يتكلم عن وحدانية الكيان المسيانى كابن الله الوحيد الجنس المتجسد
وجسده الذى اخذه من العذراء هو جدسه الخاص بالكلمة
ولم يصبح بعد جسدا منفصلا عن كيان الكلمة بل اصبح هو واقنوم الكلمة فى اتحاد تام وكام ومطلق 
فبالتالى الكلمة المتجسد لم يصبح اله زائد انسان
بل الكلمة ظهر فى الانسان باتحاد اقنومى ابدى
ونقدم العبادة ليس لابن الله فقط لان ابن الله قد اتحد بملء لاهوته بجسده الخاص الذى اخذه من مريم فنقدم العبادة للكيان المسيانى الواحد
ابن الله المتجسد 
وعيب عليك لما تكلم مسيحيين ابسيط كتاب اقروه تجسد الكلمة وتدلس وتالف وتهجص*


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 يوليو 2010)

​ 


> يافندم ازاى تسجد لجسد ...مش حضرتك قلت بالنص يعنى الجسد مبقاش اله





> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


يبفندم صح انا قلت انه مابقاش اله لكن قلت برضو " يفندم " انه متحد اتحاد كامل !

لو مش فاهم قول وضح لكن هاتستشهد على طنا منك انك هاتلاقي حاجة تخالف كلامي فأنا انهاردة مزاجي رايق جدا ..​ 


> يا استاذى العزيز حضرتك بتقولى ان الجسد مبقاش اله





> ومع ذلك بتقولى ان السجود للجسد لا يتعارض مع اللاهوت
> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


بص كدة 
ارجع لردي السابق هاتلاقي الجواب الشافي ...​ 


> لا ، متحدتين اتحاد كامل


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2239186&postcount=6​ 


> الرب المتجسد المطيع لامه!!!!!





> او نخليها الخاضع لامه زى ماجه فى النص​


خاضع يا سيدي ولا يهمك
هو فعلا كان خاضع لأمه ..
في عندك مشكلة ؟​ 


> برضه مش مفهومة ازاى يخضع الرب ...رب السموات والارض للسيدة مريم؟؟؟!!


عادي " عدم الفهم " للمسلم شيء عادي وهو المتوقع اساسا بل الغريب ان تفهم !​ 
الحل كله هو : انه ناسوت و لاهوت ..​ 


> للتصحيح اللغوى مدلس يعنى كذاب وانا مقلتش حاجة كدب انا بجيب من الكتب يعنى مدلس افتراء عليا





> سامحكم الله
> ​


التدليس 
لان الكلام اللي انت نسبته للبابا ده مش هو اللي قاله بل اللي قاله نسطور والبابا ناقل الكلام اللي قاله نسطور فلازم تقول كدة وتجيب اللي يوضح ده
مش زي ما ضحكوا عليك ..​ 


> سبحان الله





> انا بجد ذهلت من الكلام
> لانى جبت دى بالذات بقا تاكيدا على كلامك اللى حضرتك قلته لما انا سألت وهل هو ليه طبيعتين منفصلتين وانت قلت ​


 شوووووووف اللي انا مظلل عليه​ 



*والقديس كيرلس الكبير علمنا أن لا نتحدث عن طبيعتين بعد الاتحاد .*​

*فيمكن أن نقول أن الطبيعة اللاهوتية اتحدت أقنومياً بالطبيعة البشرية داخل رحم القديسة العذراء ولكن بعد هذا الاتحاد لا نعود مطلقاً نتكلم عن طبيعتين في المسيح . فتعبير الطبيعتين يوحي بالانفصال و الافتراق . ومع أن أصحاب الطبيعتين يقولون باتحادهما ، إلا أن نغمة الانفصال كما تبدو واضحة في مجمع خلقيدونية ، مما جعلنا نرفضة … ونفى القديس ديسقورس الإسكندري بسبب هذا الرفض …*


*وإلى أن نشرح بالتفصيل موضوع الطبيعة الطبيعتين في المسيح ، نود أن نتعرض قبل ذلك لشرح نقطة هامة وهى :*​
​



*أشهر الهرطقات*​


​


*3 – هرطقة نسطور :*​


*وكان نسطور بطريركاً للقسطنطينية من سنة 428 م حتى حرمه مجمع أفسس المسكونى المقدس سنة 431 م . *​


*وكان يرفض تسمية القديسة العذراء مريم بوالدة الإله OEOTOKOC ، ويرى أنها ولدت إنساناً، وهذا الإنسان حل فيه اللاهوت . لذلك يمكن أن تسمى العذراء أم يسوع . وقد نشر هذا التعليم قسيسه أنسطاسيوس ، وأيد هو تعليم ذلك القس وكتب خمسة كتب ضد تسمية العذراء والدة الإله . *​


*ويعتبر أنه بهذا قد أنكر لاهوت المسيح .*​


*وحتى قوله أن اللاهوت قد حل فيه لم يكن بمعنى الاتحاد الأقنومى ، وإنما حلول بمعنى المصاحبة . *​


*أوحلول كما يحدث للقديسين .*​


*أي أن المسيح صار مسكناً لله ، كما صار في عماده مسكناً للروح القدس . وهو بهذا الوضع يعتبر حامل الله (صفحة 10 ) كاللقب الذي أخذه القديس أغناطيوس الانطاكى *​


*وقال أن العذراء لايمكن أن تلد الإله ، فالمخلوق لا يلد الخالق ! وما يولد من الجسد ليس سوى جسد .*​


*وهكذا يرى أن علاقة طبيعة المسيح البشرية بالطبيعة اللاهوتية بدأت بعد ولادته من العذراء ، ولم تكن اتحاداً وقال صراحة " أنا أفصل بين الطبيعتين" .*​


*وبهذا الوضع تكون النسطورية ضد عقيدة الكفارة .*​


*لأنه إن كان المسيح لم يتحد بالطبيعة اللاهوتية ، فلا يمكن أن يقدم كفارة غير محدودة تكفى لغفران جميع الخطايا لجميع الناس في جميع العصور .*​







*أرأيت ان قداسة البابا والآباء حرموا فكر نسطور ؟*


*فالذي انت اتيت به هو نقل لكلام نسطور في كتاب قداسة البابا ولم تأتي لنا بكلام قداسة البابا ردا عليه !!*​


*نسطوووووور ده هرطوووووووووووقي *


*هرطوووووووووقي*


*هرطوووووووووقي*


​​ 

​​ 



> وعلى فكرة معروفة بالنسبالى الهراطقات ومدروسة كويس





> بس هل الجملة اللى انا جيباها دى تبع هرطقة نسطور
> 
> 
> ده كلام وهرطقة نسطور ده كلام تانى​
> ...


 

يا حول الله !


هو انا مش نقلت لك النص ؟؟


عايزني انقل كمان التظليل مع الصورة ؟؟؟​



شوف الصورة دي وهات لي الصورة اللي بعدها واللي بعد بعدها 











> فازاى عاوز تقولى ان الكلام ده تبع هرطقة نسطور دى حاجة والهرطقة دى حاجة تانى





دا مش انا اللي بقول يا حبي دا المصدر اللي انت جايبه !


بس انت مشكلتك انك ماتعرفش اي حاجة في اي حاجة​


هات لي مين اللي كان في مجمع خلقدونية ؟​


​




> لااااااااا كدا ده كلام كبير




شفت بقى كلام الكتاب المقدس كبير ازاي ؟؟​




> يا استاذى العزيز حضرتك بتقول ان بن الانسان ده اسم الهى؟؟؟!!!





مش انا اللي بقول 


دا الكتاب المقدس والقمص عبد المسيح بسيط ..​




> ازاى بس





> قبل ما اقولك طبعا معروف
> 
> 
> (فى البدأ كان الكلمة)
> ...





هاهاهاهاهاهاهاها​


بيقول لك في البدء !!!!


مش بعد البدء !


دا انت كارصة وكوميدي جدا صدقني بس كمل​


فيييييييي البدء في البدء


انت بتفهم عربي وفي الأخر مكتوب وكان الكلمة الله ..​



> للمرة التالتة يفندم حضرتك بتقول والجسد مش اله
> 
> 
> وخلى بالك انت اللى بتقول​
> ...


 


انا عارف ان انا اللي بقول والكتاب المقدس والآباء كلهم و وو و وو​




> حضرتك متعرفش انه فى العهد الجديد بيقول ان بن الانسان لو قال انه اله يقتل؟؟؟؟





يالا هات كتاب قداسة البابا - سنوات مع اسئلة الناس 

​




> ايه اللى انا شفته ده انا شفت الطامة الكبرى يفندم





> لما القدوس البار رئيس الحياة يتقتل
> 
> 
> امال مين احياه من تانى
> ...


 

احياه تاني الله الآب ، لاهوته .. 


القدوس رئيس الحياة هذا هو جسد ولاهوت ، اللاهوت لا يموت والجسد المتحد باللاهوت مات فأقامه اللاهوت ..​



​

​
​

​


----------



## apostle.paul (14 يوليو 2010)

> ايه اللى انا شفته ده انا شفت الطامة الكبرى  يفندم
> لما القدوس البار رئيس الحياة يتقتل
> امال مين احياه من تانى
> ؟؟؟؟؟؟


*ايه دا من جهل لجهل اعظم 
ربنا يشفى العقول 
رئيس الحياة هو يسوع
ويسوع هو الكلمة المتجسد 
ويسوع رئيس الحياة مات بظهوره البشرى
وقام بسلطانه على الحياة
مقرتش يا عزيزى الكلام دا
**
**لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْخُذُهَا مِنِّي، بَلْ أَضَعُهَا أَنَا مِنْ ذَاتِي. لِي سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ أَضَعَهَا وَلِي سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ آخُذَهَا أَيْضًا. هذِهِ الْوَصِيَّةُ قَبِلْتُهَا مِنْ أَبِي».**ولم تقرا هذا الكلام ايضا
اَلَّذِي أَقَامَهُ اللهُ نَاقِضًا أَوْجَاعَ الْمَوْتِ، إِذْ لَمْ يَكُنْ مُمْكِنًا أَنْ يُمْسَكَ مِنْهُ.
**
**وَرَئِيسُ الْحَيَاةِ قَتَلْتُمُوهُ، الَّذِي أَقَامَهُ اللهُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ، وَنَحْنُ شُهُودٌ لِذلِكَ**
**فَلْيَكُنْ مَعْلُومًا عِنْدَ جَمِيعِكُمْ وَجَمِيعِ شَعْبِ إِسْرَائِيلَ، أَنَّهُ بِاسْمِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ النَّاصِرِيِّ، الَّذِي صَلَبْتُمُوهُ أَنْتُمُ، الَّذِي أَقَامَهُ اللهُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ، بِذَاكَ وَقَفَ هذَا أَمَامَكُمْ صَحِيحًا.**وهذا ما تم ان يسوع رئيس الحياة الكلمة المتجسد مات بجسده وقام بسلطان لاهوته الحال فيه جسديا 
وهو القادر ان يضع نفسه البشرية وياخذها بارادته *


----------



## كلمة حق44 (14 يوليو 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *
> 
> *
> 
> ...


----------



## apostle.paul (14 يوليو 2010)

> شوف سبحان الله مع ان الاستاذ مولكا نعتنى بالتدليس لما قلته نفس الكلمتين وقالى دى هرطقة
> 
> يافاضل ممكن اسأل حضرتك سؤال
> هل ايام السيد المسيح كانو الناس بييجوا ادام المسيح يسجدوله ويصلوله ؟؟؟؟!!!
> ...


*متشغلش علينا انا فاهم كويس اوى مولكا قال ايه 
وفين فى لتورجيات الكنيسة يا مدلس كالعادة قيل نسجد لك ولجسدك
مطلوب منك تجيب من لتورجيات كنيستنا الكلام دا
ثانيا لم يصبح الظهور البشرى الها
ولم يصبح الكلمة انسانا فى جوهره
ولكن الكلمة وتجسده اصبح كيان واحد ومتحد اتحاد اقنومى وتام ومطلق بلا انفصال وبتمايز بين الطبعتين
ايوة التلاميذ سجدوله وكتير سجدوله واعترفوا بيه
او كيريوس كى او ثيئوس
واعترفوا بيه ان الابن الكلمة
واعترفوا بيه انه الذى منذ البدء يكلمنا
كلام حمضان عفى عليه الزمن مش لاقيين غيره تقولوه من افلاسكم الذريع امام المسيحيين*
*هرطقة نسطور تقول ان يسوع مجرد انسان والعذراء ولدت انسان وحلول الاله فيه لم يتحد اتحاد اقنومى بل مجرد حلول مؤقت وهذا نرفضه جملا وتفصيلا
لان الكتاب يوضح
ان الكلمة صار ولبس الجسد *


> وهل فيه نص فى الكتاب المقدس السيد المسيح قال فيه انا لاهوت وناسوت؟؟؟!!!


*بس يا حبيبى علشان الناس متتضحكش عليك انت فى اكبر منتدى مسيحى على النت
متحرجش نفسك *


> لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
> يا استاذ شمس الحق
> (حضرتك قلت يتكلم بصفته ابن الانسان ) وقلت (يؤكد وحدانية الكيان المسيانى)
> وبتقولو ان الناسوت له صفات واللاهوت له صفات..اصل الجوع والعطش من الناسوت والجسد مش اله الكلام كله متناقض بعد كدا يؤله الجسد (يعنى ايه يؤله الجسد يا سيدى الفاضل)؟؟؟؟


*مين قال يا جاهل. يؤله الجسد؟؟ هو سيادتك داخل وحاطط فى دماخك كلام مسبق وكمان بتنسبه لينا عجبى على عقول المسلمين
الجسد الذى اخده الكلمة هو جسده الخاص به .واتحد به اتحاد اقنومى ولم يعد مجرد ظهور مؤقت كظهورات الابن فى العهد القديم 
لم نعد نتكلم عن انسان واله
اصبح الكيان المسيانى كيان واحد كيان ابن الله المتجسد
طبيعته طبيعة الهية بكونه الكلمة. وناسوتيه بكونه ابن الانسان. فى اتحاد كام ومطلق دون امتزاج بين الصفات
كاتحاد الجسد بالروح
هنعيد ونزيد
كتير*


> انه فى سفر العدد 23/9
> ليس الله انسان فيكذب *ولا بن انسان فيندم*


*مين قال ان الله انسان او ابن انسان فى جوهره هات اية من الكتاب المقدس
تقول ان جوهر الله انسانى 
الله روح
الله روح
الله روح
الله روح
ولا هو انسان ولا ابن انسان 
تجسد الله هو تجسد لغير المدرك فى الظهور الحسى المدرك
ولا يمت بصلة ابن الانسان الظاهر بجوهر الله الباطن 
اتحاد بلا امتزاج افهموا يا بدو *


> وحضرتك مقتطف ردى مش رادد على كل حاجة


*ايه اللى عايزنى ارد عليه ومتردش انت بتوهم نفسك *


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 يوليو 2010)

> شوف سبحان الله مع ان الاستاذ  مولكا نعتنى بالتدليس لما قلته نفس الكلمتين وقالى دى هرطقة



مع اني قلت لك اني مدلس ولاكن انا بسحب كلمتي واقول لك انك مدلس كبير كمان ..



> يافاضل ممكن اسأل حضرتك سؤال
> هل ايام السيد المسيح كانو الناس بييجوا ادام المسيح يسجدوله ويصلوله  ؟؟؟؟!!!



انت مش عارف انت بتتكلم في اية ؟



> وحضرتك بتقول ولم يصبح الظهور  البشرى الها
> وبتقول نسجد لابن الله *المتجسد*



ايوة فعلا الكلام صحيح 
اية المشكلة ؟؟




> يعنى حضراتكو بتسجدوا لجسده وزى ماقالها صريحة فى النص (نسجد  له ولجسده) فان كان كما تقول ان الجسد ليس اله لماذا عطف له (اللى هى  الذات الالهية) الى جسده (اللى هى الذات الناسوتيه)



لأن الناسوت متحد باللاهوت اتحاد كامل ..



> وهل فيه نص فى الكتاب المقدس السيد المسيح قال فيه انا لاهوت وناسوت؟؟؟!!!




اه طبعا !

طالما قال انه الله 
وطالما قال انه انسان
 اذا هو قال انه ناسوت وانه لاهوت ...


اوعى القطر يعضك ..




> (حضرتك قلت يتكلم بصفته ابن  الانسان ) وقلت (يؤكد وحدانية الكيان المسيانى)
> وبتقولو ان الناسوت له صفات واللاهوت له صفات..اصل الجوع والعطش من الناسوت  والجسد مش اله الكلام كله متناقض بعد كدا يؤله الجسد (يعنى ايه يؤله الجسد  يا سيدى الفاضل)؟؟؟؟





مين اللي قال يؤله الجسد يا مدلس ؟



> انه فى سفر العدد 23/9
> ليس الله انسان فيكذب *ولا بن انسان فيندم*



طيب ضعف الفهم مش مهم
لكن العمى نعمل فيه اية ؟؟


ابن انسان مش ابن الإنسان ...

صحصح وفوق وركز





> وحضرتك مقتطف ردى مش رادد على كل حاجة



يا عم روح العب بعيد 
دا انت مارديتش على اساسا !




​


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 يوليو 2010)

ها هل لديك اقوال اخرى ؟


----------



## كلمة حق44 (14 يوليو 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *تؤتؤتؤتؤتؤتؤ
> دا انت حالتك مياوس منها خالص بالص
> فى البدا ارشى
> فى الاصل
> ...



يا استاذ شمس الحق حضرتك لم تضف اى شئ 
(حضرتك عاوز تقول انها ضعف فى اللغة العربية فملناش دعوة باللغة ونشوف معناها وتفسرلى معناها بمعنى...طب مادام ده تفسيره ما تحطش ليه فى الكتب)
اى شئ له بداية بيبقا ليه خالق يُبدأه




شمس الحق قال:


> *
> شوف يا حبيبى القديس اثناسيوس الرسولى حامى الايمان والبطريك المرقسى رقم 20 مدير دفة مجمع نقية باكلمه مش هيجى لعى اخر الزمن شوية اطفال يدلسوا على كلامه
> لان القديس اثناسيوس يتكلم عن وحدانية الكيان المسيانى كابن الله الوحيد الجنس المتجسد
> وجسده الذى اخذه من العذراء هو جدسه الخاص بالكلمة
> ...



كلام متناقض مرة اخرى يا استاذ شمس الحق
انت دلوقتى قلتلى ان اللاهوت بقا مندمج فى الجسد فاصبحنا نعبد بن الله *المتجسد *

ومع ذلك انت قلت انك مبتعبدش الجسد (بس بن الله المتجسد)حضرتك فاهم فى اللغة العربية
دى اول حاجة
تانى حاجة (يؤله الجسد)رغم انك قلت انك مبتعبدش الجسد انما نص صريح بيقول (يؤله الجسد)تمام

برضه قلته 
او بالاخص الاستاذ الفاضل مولكا قال




> يعني الجسد ( الناسوت ) مابقاش إله ولا  الإله ( اللاهوت ) بقى جسد




طبعا انا ذكرتله دليل ان الجسد مؤله اصلا (وعلى فكرة مؤله ده اسم مفعول به من يؤله اى يتخذ اله عشان محدش يقولى لا الجسد مش اله)
ودخلنا على اسجدو له ولجسده (واو المعية للاتفاق)فعطفت الذات اللاهوتيه للذات الناسوتيه فالاتنين بقوا واحد من ناحية الصفة المذكورة(والصفة المذكورة هنا تعبدية)اذن الجسد يؤله

((((((فاذا اصبح الجسد اله فكيف يجوع ويعرى ويعطش ويقضى لازمه))))) واذا كان كلامى اللى انا جبته من مصادركو غلط يبقا الحق يبان 



نــــورا قال:


> صديقي لدي سؤال بداية اذا سمحت لي بذلك
> مكتوب تحت لقبك "من ابناء الله"هل تقصد انك من ابناء الله ،اي من ابناء الرب الذي تعبد ،هل الاله في المسيحية لديه اولاد وانت منهم




فيه ايه يا نورا انتى نسيتى (نحن ابناء الله واحباؤه)



Molka Molkan قال:


> > اكيد مش هاتعمل كدة تاني ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 يوليو 2010)

> يا استاذ شمس الحق حضرتك لم تضف  اى شئ
> (حضرتك عاوز تقول انها ضعف فى اللغة العربية فملناش دعوة باللغة ونشوف  معناها وتفسرلى معناها بمعنى...طب مادام ده تفسيره ما تحطش ليه فى الكتب)
> اى شئ له بداية بيبقا ليه خالق يُبدأه



هاهاهاهاها وكمان مش فاهم دي ؟؟
انت مش عارف الفرق بين " في البدء " وبين " في بدء الشيء " ؟ يا خسارة عشى العلم يا خسارة




> كلام متناقض مرة اخرى يا استاذ  شمس الحق



نعم هو متناقض مع ما تقله انت فعلا فشكرا لك ..



> انت دلوقتى قلتلى ان اللاهوت بقا مندمج فى الجسد فاصبحنا نعبد بن الله *المتجسد *



وقلناها من الأول بس الفهم عندك بطء جدااااااااااااا



> ومع ذلك انت قلت انك مبتعبدش الجسد (بس بن الله المتجسد)حضرتك فاهم فى  اللغة العربية



اه انا فاهم ، بس اية  علاقة اللغة دلوقتى !

هو اي كلام والسلام ؟



> دى اول حاجة


والتانية ؟




> تانى حاجة (يؤله الجسد)رغم انك قلت انك مبتعبدش الجسد انما نص صريح بيقول  (يؤله الجسد)تمام



يا مدلس من الذي قال يؤله الجسد ؟



> طبعا انا ذكرتله دليل ان الجسد مؤله اصلا (وعلى فكرة مؤله  ده اسم مفعول به من يؤله اى يتخذ اله عشان محدش يقولى لا الجسد مش اله)



هاهاهاهاهاها

فين الدليل اللي ذكرته يا مدلس ؟؟

الجسد مش مؤله ! لانه جسد !وحلوة اوي اتخذ إله دي هاهاهااهاهاهاهاهاهاها



يبقى دي ثالث تدليس  ، نكمل ..




> ودخلنا على اسجدو له ولجسده (واو المعية للاتفاق)فعطفت الذات اللاهوتيه  للذات الناسوتيه فالاتنين بقوا واحد من ناحية الصفة المذكورة(والصفة  المذكورة هنا تعبدية)اذن الجسد يؤله



لا يا اذكى اخواتك ماحدش قال كدة غير فكرة المريض ذو الفكر البغيض الذي لا يغني ولا يزيد بل من الجهل يصب ومع ذلك يفيض 


نسجد له ولجسده لأنه متحد اساسا اتحاد كامل ..



> ((((((*فاذا* اصبح الجسد اله فكيف  يجوع ويعرى ويعطش ويقضى لازمه)))))


لم يصبح الجسد إله اساسا



> وانا مش بحب اتضايق فى خلق الله يعنى بس حضرتك متنفعلش فى  الكلام



بص
يظهر انك ماتعرفنيش !

لم ولن ولا يوجد من وما يقدر ان يجعلني انفعل في الكون كله



> طب تمام انا مبقولش حاجة من عندى انا بقول انعندكو يؤله  الجسد
> الجسد اصبح اله



كذاب ومدلس ..



> عشان لو طبيعتين يبقا فيه كلام تانى
> ولو طبيعة واحدة يفندم يبقا ازاى الطبيعة الواحدة تناقض نفسها



طيب ولو ماتش النهائي كان الجون اتحسب اوف سيد ؟؟

كان هايحصل اية ؟



> ازاى طبيعة واحدة تاكل وهى لا تاكل وتشرب وهى لا تشرب وتجوع وهى واهبة  الرزق؟؟؟!!



نقول كمان عشان التكرار بيعلم ... ـ مار ...


عشان الطبيعة دي متحدة باللاهوت تماما ..



> اه وانا رديت على ردك السابق



لا مارديتش يا مدلس .. انت كررت نفس السؤال ..



> بس كدا رجعنا لاشكاليه هل انت تؤله الجسد ام لا ؟؟؟؟



لو قلت لي البيضة الأول ولا الكتكوت انا ارد عليك ..



> واو المعية اللى بتدل على الاتفاق هل دى ليها معنى تانى او اللغة العربية  فيها قواعد تانى؟؟؟!!!


اللغة العربية اساسا مالهاش قواعد دي لغة السبهللة ..



> انت قلت ان الطبيعتين متحدتين يعنى انت بتؤمن ان السيد المسيح ذوطبيعتين  صح؟؟؟



متحدتين ..



> وبالنسبة ليؤله الجسد



ماحدش قال كدة ..



> جسده اله


لان الجسد مش إله ..



> ولاحظ ان اللغة العربية بتفسرها كدا (واو المعية للاتفاق)


اتفاق في اية ؟ في الإتحاد .. اشكرك



> لما الاله يبقا مأمور امال الآمر نعتبره مين؟؟؟!!



مين قال ان الإله مأمور ؟



> عدم الفهم شئ عادى
> طب ابقى سلملى على احمد زويل



من احمد زبيل ؟



> يا استاذ مولكا بقا النص بيقول ان يخضع لها *رب السماوات والارض*



ايوة حلو النص
ماله النص ؟



> وتقولى الناسوت بس هو اللى خضع
> ناسوت مين اللى خضع


فين في كلامي قلت ان الناسوت بس هو اللي خضع ؟

انت مدلس كالعادة وانا بضحك عليك وعلى انك مش عارف تقول كملة واحدة من كلامي هاهاها



> وهل فيه دليل انه الناسوت بس


اللاهوت لا يحد اساسا !



> دى بتتقال بالفم المليان رب السماوااااااااااااااااااات الارض خضع ليها


لأن الناسوت متحد باللاهوت ...



> مش ان يخضع لها جسده ولا اى حاجة او تعبير تانى يدل على  انفصال اللاهوتيه فى عدم الخضوع عن الناسوتية



تخريف اسلامي ..




> مدلس ومدلس كمان؟؟كدا الاربعة فبعض



شفت بقى ؟



> عموما يافاضل الاستاذ شمس الحق جبلى نفسك الكلمتين بالنص واهم حطاهملك  فقوسين اقتباس



اه شفته ومافيهوش برضو اللي انت قلت عليه يا مدلس ..



> طيب ده كان كلام الاستاذ شممس
> نشوف الكلام اللى بتتهمنى فيه بالتدليس



شفته ومش لاقي فيه الكلام اللي انت دلست فيه وقلت انه احنا اللي قلناه 
بل ان هو نفسه قال عليك مدلس ..




> هو قال دول مش طبيعتين


مدلس
قال بعد الإتحاد لا نعود نتحدث وهذا يدل على الإتحاد ..



> وده قال دول مش طبعتين
> هو قال طبيعة واحدة بلا انفصال ولا امتزاج



طبيعة واحد طبعا بعد الإتحاد لا نعود نذكر اثنين بل واحد



> وده قال مش هنعتبره طبعتين لانه بيوحى بالانفصال اذن هو طبيعة واحدة بلا  انفصال



طبعا طبيعتين يصبحوا طبيعة واحدة متحدة اتحاد كامل بلا انفصال ..



> لا متخافش العربى ده لعبتى



امال مابتفهمش ليه بس ..

وانا خايف لاتكون انت لعبته ..



> بس الظاهر انك فهمتنى غلط تمااااااااااااماااااااااااااا



لا ماتخافش انا ماعنديش نوع اسمه الفهم الغلط
كله صح 



> انت افتكرتنى جيبالك حتة الطبعتين يافندم انا جبتلك الحتة دى



ما انا عارف انك جبت الحتة دي ودي دليل انك مدلس لانك نسبت الكلام للبابا وده كلامهم عن البدعة .. يا مدلس

شكلك بقى باييييييييييييييخ



> يعنى كدا احنا مبنتكلمش عن طبيعتين فى المسيح يا سيد



هاهاهاهاها 
لما ابقى نسطوري ..



> وانا كنت بستشهد من كلامك بدى



اكيد 



> يا سيد يا فاضل اظن انى شرحتلك قصدى



وانا مالي بقصدك ؟ انا اثبت انك مدلس تدليس كامل بالدليل والبرهان 
والى الآن اطلب منك الصفحات التالية لهذه الصفحة ..



> وكمان بمقارنه بين كلمة شمس والكلام ده
> وانا مقولتش انه ذات طبيعتين



وانت مين عشان تقول ؟
ودي اساسا البدعة ..



> كنت جايباها كنوع من تاييد لكلامك
> انما انت بتقطع برزقك



شفت بقى لما طلعتك مدلس وكذاب ومقتطع بقيت مش عارف تقول اية ازاي ؟



> شوف سبحان الله انا كنت بجيب ايه وانت  بتتكلم فايه



اللي انت جيبته مكتوب فيه مجمع خلقدونية

هات مين اللي كان في مجمع خلقدونية ؟



> مبعرفش ازغرط والله



ليه ؟ امال بتقضى حياتك في اية ؟ وبتكسب منين غير من الزغاريد ؟



> الاخطبوط ده يا اخى بيفكرنى بدجالين كتير بس هل اروح انبى كل الدجالين


الأخطبوط ده اخر الأنباء اوعى تغلط فيه ..



> هل حضرتك عارف الفرق بين متنبئ ونبى؟؟؟!!



ياريت تزودنا بعلمك الواسع اوى  ..



> هو كبير بعقل انت هتقولى وبما انه كبير كدا اكيد كل حاجة  هتيجى تباعا



ياريت اتمنى ..



> انت بتقول ان بن انسان ده تعبير الهى رغم انى جبت للاستاذ  شمس



وردينا عليك وانت مارديتش او مافهمتش الرد



> انه فى سفر العدد 23/9
> ليس الله انسان فيكذب *ولا بن انسان فيندم*



فعلا الله مش ابن انسان لكنه ابن الإنسان ..



> انت  بتقول اييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه
> هو ربنا ليه بدايه يا سيد


فين في النص قال انه له بداية ؟



> طب قبل البدء بقا كان ايه



لو يوجد قبل البدء لما سمى البدء بدء ..
عرفت انك حتى المنطق ضعيف فيه ؟



> ماهو المصيبة انى بفهم عربى


ولا عربي ولا  اي حاجة خالص ..

وفعلا كما قلت المصيبة انك بتفهم .. الفهم فعلا مصيبة ..



> فى البدء مش بعد البدء طب قبل البدء كان فيه ايه؟؟؟؟!!!!


البدء هل له بدء ؟



> سندوتش مخلل!!!!



اوعى القطر يعضك ..




> ده احنا عندنا حرام اللى يحلف بالمصحف



انا قلت بس عشان يبقى له قيمة ..



> ازاى



حطيت الأدلة وانت لم تقترب منها ..




> *ايه الكلام ده بس
> امال سفر العدد بينهى الوهية بن الانسان لييييييييييييه؟؟؟؟!!!*



لا يا مدلس ده بيقول " ابن انسان " مش " ابن الإنسان "

شفت بقى انك ماتعرفش حتى العربي ؟



> كارثة رابعة
> فين الاولى بس وفين التانية وفين التالتة



كمان فاشل في الرياضيات ؟



> مش انا قلت الى عجبنا هنقول لاهوت واللى مش عاجبنا هنقول ناسوت



ممكن تكون مش بتفهم لكن صدقني ده مش مسؤليتي انا اعلمل لك اية ؟



> زى الباقى



مين الباقي ؟



> رئيس الحياة هو يسوع
> ويسوع هو الكلمة المتجسد


وهذا الكلمة المتجسد هو الله
شكرا لك



> ولما مات رئيس الحياة ماتو الاتنين


جبتها منين دي ؟



> ويسوع رئيس الحياة مات بظهورة البشرى الطبيعتين اللى لا انفصال ولا امتزاج  انفصلوا



ايوة لم ينفصلوا ولكن اللاهوت اساسا لا يموت ..



> بتقولى رئيس الحياة هو *الكلمةالمتجسد*



ايوة اللي هو الله ..



> ليه على طول فيه كلمة الله الاب فى الانجيل ومافيش الله الابن



هاهاهااهاهاهاهاهاهاهاه
دخلنا على الوهية المسيح بعدما تم نسفك ووطحنك وتذريتك في الهواء ...

عشان الله الإبن قال بنفسه انه الله وانت مش شوية اثبتها

وكان الكلمة الله ..



> طب لو مافيش يبقا اييييييييييه



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

وقت كمان مرة سادسة يا مدلس 
عرفت بقى انك بتحط كلام من عندك وبتدلس يا مدلس ؟




> * انا بخمن* ان لو فيه لجسدك



اووووووووووووووووو وقعت كمان مرة

بتخمن هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها



> مع يا استاذ مع
> المعية دى ليه؟؟؟؟
> المعية يعنى مصاحبه يعنى زى ماهتتعبد ليه هتتعبد لجسده
> اصبح الجسد اله



هاهاهاهااهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها
جاهل جهل مطبق ونقول كمان مرة عشان التكرار مفيد للمسلمين 
عشان هم اتعودوا على الحفظ مش الفهم


لأن الناسوت متحد باللاهوت

جسد*ه* ( الهاء ) *الضمير *



> دى من الناحية اللغوية الا اذا كان فيه بن الرازى او او جرجانى جديد يا سيد  وغير اللغة



تم طحنك لغويا ايضا ..



> طب لامؤاخذه يا اكبر منتدى مافيش حاجة تبع الانجيل بتقول  الله الابن
> اصل على طول بشوف الله الاب الله الاب الله الاب مافيش الله الابن  خالص؟؟؟؟!!!



واية يعني 
طالما المسيح قال عن نفسه حرفيا انه يهوه وانه هو الله وانه هو مساوي للآب وكل للآب فهو له 

فكل ما للآب هو له !




> القديس اثناسيوس الرسولى عارفه هو اللى قال
> يؤله هذا الجسد
> 
> بالفم المليان
> يؤله هذا جسد



فين يا مدلس ؟



> اللى اخوك الفاضل مولكا قال ان الجسد مش اله انما القديس اثناسيوس قال انه  يؤله



الوحيد اللي قال كدة الى الآن هو انت ..



> مش انت اللى قايلى ان بن انسان دى من صفاااااااات الوهية وبمنتهى الشجاعة



كمان احول ؟؟

لا دا انا يا احول ..



> جى تقولى دلوقتى ولا هو انسان ولا بن انسان



ايوة هو ابن الإنسان مش ابن انسان ..



> انا مش بوهم نفسى بص انت بتقرا اول مبينطلك كلمة كدا فدماغك  بتقوم واخد اقتباس للجملة وتكتب الرد والدليل تناقض تناقض تناقض



تناقض مع كلامك تناقض تناقض تناقض ..



> الاهم انك تكون رديت رد يتقبله اللى ادامك حتى لو هتقعد يوم تكتب فيه



وانت امتى عملتها ؟



> انا عملتلك مقارنه بين اللى جبته واللى هو قاله  فوووووووووووووووووق خالص



وانا اثبت فووووووووووق خالص انك مدلس كبير كمان وكمان ..



> هو ده الرد؟؟؟


رد التشتيت ..



> معنا كدا



امسك ، عندك 
جبت منين المعنى ده ؟




> زى ماذكر القديس الرسولى



فين ذكر ؟
انت مدلس فقط ..



> وكل الكلام ده فشنك وضارب



عشان طحناك واثبتنا انك مدلس وكذاب وماعندكش دليل وماعندكش ايات ولا تفاسير ولا اقوال اباء ولا دليل ولا منطق ولا حتى لغة عربية ولا يونانية ولا حتى ارقام  الرياضيات ولا ولا 



> ايوا ايوا حفظت الكلمتين دول وفهمتهم تماما الناسوت متحد  باللاهوت هل ده معناه تاليه الناسوت؟؟؟!!!!



ماتقولش على نفسك انك فهمت عشان الفهم حرام في الإسلام ...


الأجابة : لا ..



> هو القطر بيعض اليومين دول



اوعى القطر يعضك ..



> عموما قولى ياسيدى امتا قال اليسوع الله الابن (شوف الله الابن كدا زى  مابنشوف الله الاب)



مافيش اليسوع !



> يافاضل اكيد مش انا



الوحيد اللي قالها في الموضوع كله هو انت فقط ..



> بس لو انا بقول كدا يبقا انت مش معترف بتأليه الجسد


بالظبط الجسد مش إله فعلا ..



> ومش معترف بيه ليه هو مش القديس اثناسيوس الرسول قال فانه  يؤله هذا الجسد ياسيد



لا ...



> يا صلاة النبى احسن


اي نبي ؟



> هو بن انسان مش بن الانسان



مش قادر ترد بتحط نفسك تحت المفرمة ليه بس ؟؟

المذكور هنا ابن الإنسان والمذكور هناك ابن انسان !!

عندك رد ؟



> محل مجرور منصوب مرفوع مضموم



لا انا مش بتكلم عن اخطاء القران هنا دلوقتى 
القرآن سيبه هناك في ناس مقطعينوا حتت ورموه للقطط


----------



## apostle.paul (14 يوليو 2010)

*عزيزى انا اشعر بمقدار المعاناة والكسفة واحمرار الوجنتين والقفا واحمرار اشياء اخرى كثيرة لا اقدر ان اقول عنها لانى انسان محترم وواضح من ردك الاخير انك طفلا بل واقل من طفلا بل ويندرج تحت اطفال متحدى الاعاقة فى المسيحية ولكن هنا مدرسة تاهلية تربية خاصة لمتحدى الاعاقة امثالكم لانى مسيحى واحمل فكر مسيحى اقدر ادحض بيه افكار البدو المدلسين اصحاب اولاد الالهه وصحابتهم ونفخ الهواء الالهى فى فروجهم لياتوا لنا بعيسى التخاريف
نبدا مع هذا المراهق الصغير
*


> يا استاذ شمس الحق حضرتك لم تضف اى شئ
> (حضرتك عاوز تقول انها ضعف فى اللغة العربية فملناش دعوة باللغة ونشوف معناها وتفسرلى معناها بمعنى...طب مادام ده تفسيره ما تحطش ليه فى الكتب)
> اى شئ له بداية بيبقا ليه خالق يُبدأه


*للاسف حالتك المياوس منها تنحدر من مشاركة لمشاركة والحل الوحيد هو تغيير العقول المتحجرة
هعيد تانى شايف كلمة كاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ولا بتستعمى
فى الاصل كاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان؟شايفها يا طفلى العزيز ولا مازال ستخفون بعقلك الطفولى *


> كلام متناقض مرة اخرى يا استاذ شمس الحق
> انت دلوقتى قلتلى ان اللاهوت بقا مندمج فى الجسد فاصبحنا نعبد بن الله *المتجسد *
> 
> ومع ذلك انت قلت انك مبتعبدش الجسد (بس بن الله المتجسد)حضرتك فاهم فى اللغة العربية
> دى اول حاجة


*وبعد ان كرر كلامى بطريقة سخيفة وجهل مدقع عاد يدمج افكاره اللهلوطية بين الفكر الاهوتى
اين قولت اننا نعبد جسدا مولها ايها الطفل متحدى الاعاقة 
وماعلاقة اللغة بما نقول
فكرتنا بالقرموطى لما بيقول معلش احنا بنتكلم يعنى اى كلام فارغ فى اى كلام المهم نتكلم وندارى على كسفتنا بس هنا مش مكانه *


> تانى حاجة (يؤله الجسد)رغم انك قلت انك مبتعبدش الجسد انما نص صريح بيقول (يؤله الجسد)تمام


*لما كنت فى الكلية وبمتحن شفوى وبغلط واقول كلام عك وانهيه بكلمة تمام كان يسارع الدكتور الممتحن ويقول لى 
تمام فى عينك متتكلم عدل يا ابنى
وانا الصراحة لن اجد ابلغ من هذة الكلام موجها بها ليك
فليتفضل الاستاذ ان يتحفنا بتاليه الجسد اللوغوس فى الكتاب*


> ياترى ايه وجه التشابه مابينهم
> هو قال دول مش طبيعتين
> وده قال دول مش طبعتين
> هو قال طبيعة واحدة بلا انفصال ولا امتزاج
> وده قال مش هنعتبره طبعتين لانه بيوحى بالانفصال اذن هو طبيعة واحدة بلا انفصال


*نعيد تانى اقنوم اللغوس كائنم فى ذات الله منذ الازل ومولود منه ولادة ازلية من جنس الاب 
واقنوم الابن فى جوهره هو نفس جوهر الاب
وجوهر الله هو روحانى لا يخضع لقوانين المادة فوق الزمان والمكان
فى ملئ الزمان جاء ابن الله الوحيد الجنس وظهر لنا كما ظهر مرارا وتكرارا فى القديم فى صورة ابن انسان كامل باتحاد ابدى اقنومى
فذات الابن المتجسد
هوهو شخص الابن الازلى 
ليس معنى تجسده ودخوله للعالم اننا نتكلم عن شخص الابن زائد ظهور الابن
فاصبح شخصه وظهوره كيان مسيانى واحد هو شخص الابن المتجسد
*


> وده المتوقع
> يا سيد من يتكلم كثيرا يخطا كثيرا وحضرتك بتكتبلى موضوع فكل رد
> 
> يا سيد
> ...


*لا تعليق سوى انك انسان غير جدير بالاحترام مطلقا فانا قريت كتاب الانبا اثناسيوس تجسد الكلمة ومدرك جسدا هو يتكلم عن ايه بتدلسوا حتى على الاباء الاوائل هتدلسوا على مين كمان *


> شوف بقا
> كل الكلام اللى فات ده كوم
> والفقرة دى كوم تانى خالص يفندم
> 
> ...


*انا سالت سؤال محدد اين قيل فى ليتورجيات الكنيسة صلاة فيها عبار نسجد لاهوتك يا ابن الله مع جسدك هات ليتورجية واحدة قيل فيها هذا الكلام *


> سقف واحترم الكلمتين دول
> لااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> تعالى نفند كلامك الجميل ده واحدة واحدة
> ...


*لا حلولو حلولى دا تلف حوالين قبر المرحوم والماسوف على شبابه وتقولها 
والله اكبر دى برضة تروح تكبر مع الوثنين لالهه وثنية عبدوا القريشيين الانجاس ومن بعدها حفيد الانجاس
مش هنا هنا بنتكلم عن اله حى اسمه يهوه 
لو مات رئيس الحياة مات الاتنين 
مين الاتنين 
مقرتش فى تفاصيل موت المسيح انه صرخ بصوت عظيم واسلم الروح
اسلم الروح
اسلم الروح
اسلم الروح
اسلم الروح
فى يدى الاب
فى يدى الاب
فى يدى الاب
ولكن العتب على الجهل
فهل كنيسة الله التى اقتناها بدمه تخص الجسد ام لاهوتية الله وجوهره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
جهل فى جهل فى جهل فى جهل فى جهل الى المنتهى يارب تفوقوا من النبيذ اللى بتشربوه مهو حلال شرعا يا حازم *


> وقال القديس اثناسيوس الرسولى  *ونسجد له مع جسده*


انا مش هفتح الكتاب واجيب الكلمة فى سياقها *علشان مكسفكش انت مش ناقص احمرار تانى كفاية اللى احمر
انا عايز سياق الكلام للبابا اثناسيوس الرسولى من كتابه تجسد الكلمة مش الجريدة ههههههههههههه
لان انا عارف البابا اثناسيوس بيتكلم عن وحدانية الجوهر المسيانى واننا لا نقدم العبادة لشخصين  نقدم العبادة لشخص واحد هو ابن الله المتجسد 
*


> الله اكبر
> لا انت جبار فى التفسير
> مش انت اللى قايلى ان بن انسان دى من صفاااااااات الوهية وبمنتهى الشجاعة
> جى تقولى دلوقتى ولا هو انسان ولا بن انسان
> ...


*اياك تتشك فى نظرك يا بعيد
انا قولت ابن الانسان لفظ مسيانى يخص ظهور يهوه فى الفكر اليهودى
ابن الانسان
ابن الانسان
ابن الانسان
ابن الانسان
مش ابن انسان*


----------



## apostle.paul (14 يوليو 2010)

*لا والغريب والاغرب من الغريب انك مسمى نفسك كلمة حق
حقا قال عنكم المخلص
اعمى يقود اعمى 
وها الاعمى الاكبر يقود عميان ليسقطوا كلهم فى الحفرة 
قال الجريدة فى تاريخ الكنيسة
جريدة مين يا حبيبى
اسمه كتاب الخريدة فى تاريخ الكنيسة مش الجريدة
الجريدة دى اللى بيعبطوا بها العيال 
*


----------



## كلمة حق44 (14 يوليو 2010)

Molka Molkan قال:


> > هاهاهاهاها وكمان مش فاهم دي ؟؟
> > انت مش عارف الفرق بين " في البدء " وبين " في بدء الشيء " ؟ يا خسارة عشى  العلم يا خسارة
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## apostle.paul (14 يوليو 2010)

*ورجع الجاهل الى اللى بعتينه وقال لهم الحقووووووووونى انا اتفرمت وفضحونى قالوله تتك خيبة كدا فضحتنا وبينت اننا جهلة ومتخلفين الحق بقة قول كملتين قبل متبقى الفضيحة بجلاجل فجاء مهرولا ومسرعا يقول يالهوى يالهوى يالهوى دا انا افتحضن وبنت على حقيقتنا اننا شوية بدو جهلة ملحق اقول حاجة وجاء يهذى كمتحدى الاعاقة لا يعرف بما يرد ولكننا هيهات هنا سنضحكم تحت اقدام الحق المطلق الالهى واحد تلو الاخر
*


> انت بتكلم بجد ولا بتهزر هههههههههههه
> اولا اسمها خسارة على العلم
> انما ما علينا
> 
> ...


*وجاء متحدى الاعاقة يتلو علينا ايات من ذكره العقيم اللهولطى ويقول فى البدء معناها فى بدء الشئ ولا يدرك ان معملنا يوحنا قال فى الاصل(البدء) كااااااااااااااااان
ارشى اين 
ولكن لا عتب على الجاهل فعلينا اننا نعلمه 
*


> لا طبعا انا لحد دلوقتى موقفى ثابت بادلة من عندكم يا فاضل
> الايتاذ المحترم بيناقض نفسه ده قالى قبل كدا فين الحتة بتاعة نسجد لك مع  جسدك ده انا حاسة انى بديكو درس وانتو مبتقروش
> وحضرتك ايها الفاضل جاى تقولى قبل كدا فين يؤله الجسد
> 
> واحسرتاه على العلم


*ولد مراهق صغير جاهل تجلس عند رجول معملينك الافاضل تستقى منهم العلم
اين قين فى اى ليتورجيا كنيسة
نسجد للاهوتك يا ابن الله مع جسدك والا فسالقنك درسا لن تنساه انت وكل مدلس افاق كذاب كتابعه*
*ومازال طفلنا العزيز يهذى بكلام حمضان تباعا كالعادة لانه فشل فى مواجهتنا كالعادة *


> لا مش بطئ
> ده انا جيت عشان اوضح الحتة دى
> جى تقولى فهمت بطئ
> انتو بتعبدوا بن الله المتجسد
> ...


]
*وبعد فشله الذريع فى الرد جاء مراهقتنا العزيز ويدس كلامه البهلوانى بداخل عقديتنا المسيحية اللى بها ستنهار كل قوى الشر والدجل والشعوذة 
ولا يعرف الفرق بين عدم امتزاج الطبيعة بالاخرى وبين الكيان المسيانى الواحد لابن الله المتجسد 
ولكن العيب على الجهل*


> ايوا ايوا عادى انكو متعرفوش فى العربى  كتير ده انا هناك بكلمك عن الالتفات ماعلينا
> 
> يا فاضل
> بن الله مالتجسد انتو بتعبدوه
> ...


*نعبد ابن الله المتجسد
ابن الله المتجسد
ابن الله المتجسد
ابن الله المتجسد
وهو هو شخص الكلمة الازلى
وهو هو شخص الكلمة الازلى
هوهو شخص الكلمة الازلى 
لو مش لاقى كلام جديد تقوله بلاش احراج اكتر من كدا يا مفلسسسسسسسسس*


> يا حلولى يا حلولى


*مش قولتلك الكلام دا تقوله وانت بتلف حوالين الماسوف على شبابه فى مقبرة الدود والعفن *


> المرة الكام دى اللى ذكرتولى مين قال يؤله الجسد
> مافيش حد ياسيدى قال يؤله الجسد
> هاه انت بقى من وجهة نظرك يؤله الجسد ولا لا
> 
> ...


*
ويرجع يهذى طفلنا العزيز ويقول مين قال يؤله الجسد ويرجع وبكل معانى كلمة شيزوفرنيا يقول
*


> عموما القديس اثناسيوس الرسولى قال (فانه يؤله هذا الجسد) روح اقرا وانت  تعرف
> اكتبها فى التوقيع عشان تشوفها


*وعليك يا طفلنا العزيز ان ترد لنا الكلام نصيا وحرفا وفى سياقه ولو مش عندك الكتاب قولى صفحة كام من كتاب تجسد الكلمة وساعرضه عليك حالا لتكون ممسحة المنتدى امامنا ولنرى عن ماذا يتكلم القديس اثناسيوس*


> نعم نعم حضرتك مش مقتنع بان الجسد يؤله
> وتنتقض
> وتقول انى مجبتهوش
> دى اول حاجة انا جبتها فى المشاركة اللى فيها كتبكو
> ...


*المصدررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر وسياق الكلام لانى اعرف عن ماذا يتكلم القديس اثناسيوس جيدا وساجعلك ممسحة يمر عليها كل من يريد الضحك على عقول بعير الصحراء *
*وعاد طفلنا الخارج من بكبورتات الاسلام اللى راحته فاحت وطارت وانتشرت وتوغلت فى اركان المنتدى عفونة يردد تفاهات اتباع الدجال *


> كانو بيقولوا لا بوتريكة الله عليك يا حبيب والديك
> الله عليك بجد
> نسجد له ولجسده لانه متحد اتحاد كامل
> يا حلولى
> ...


*وماعلاقة قواعد النحو بكرستولجية المسيا 
هل تتبع يا عزيزى نظام العرب كله عنده صابوووووووون
ومين قال اننا نسجد لاله فقط او لجسد فقط
نحن نسجد لمن سجد له ابائنا يهوه القدير الظاهر فى ملء الزمن فى ابن الانسان يسوع المسيح
الها متجسدا ومتانسا بالحقيقة
وهو هو شخص الاله الذى عبدوه ابائنا القديسين وليس الانجاس الوثنيين*
*ومازالت تتوالى الصفعات على قفا التدليس والتخلف تباعا *


> يا فاضل يا كريم كلام القديس اثناسيوس الرسولى بتعارضه ليه  ده بيقولهالك بالفم المليان فانه يؤله هذا الجسد
> فانه يؤله هذا الجسد
> فانه يؤله هذا الجسد
> فانه يؤله هذا الجسد
> ...


*تعرف يا عزيزى كلمة جسده الخاص الذى اتكلم عنها القديس اثناسيوس ام انك بغبغان متكلم تردد كلام مستنقعات اسلامية بدوية سلفية كل جهودها هو التدليسات على اتباع الملك لكى يظهروا الدجال الذى جعلنا ممسحة العالم ومداسه *


> هذه بضاعتكم ردت اليك
> كماقلتها انت لى من غير وجه حق
> 
> ""كدا انت اتنسفت منطقيا "


*العب بعيد يا حبيبى من افلاسه اصيب بمرص الاساقط النفسى لكى يدارى عورة خجله المخزى *
*وعاد يهذى ويفصل كيان المسيح الواحد الى ابن الله وابن الانسان ويقول طفلنا المراهق مثبتا ايماننا القدوس
*


> *(ولكن لكي  تعلموا ان لابن الانسان سلطانا على الارض ان يغفر الخطايا.حينئذ   قال للمفلوج.قم احمل فراشك واذهب الى بيتك.)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*وهذا اكبر اثبات على وحدانية الكيان المسيانى كيان ابن الله المتجسد
يتكلم بصفته ابن الانسان وينسب صفات الوهية له
ويتكلم بصفته ابن الله وينسب صفات بشريه له
كما فى
كنيسة الله الذى اقتناها بدمه 
الدم الخاص بطبيعته الناسوتية فى حين ان الذى اقتنى هو الله لاننا لا نتكلم بعد عن ابن انسان وابن الله منفصلين
بس ابن الله المتجسد فى عدم امتزاج*


> يا حلولى يا حلولى
> لو يوجد قبل البدء لما سمى البدء
> البدء ده تحديد يا استاذنا
> يعنى ايه بدء
> ...


*وجاء من نصف دينه فى النيك اك وربه لا يعرف من هو يهذى على اهل الكتاب الذى جعلوهم ممسحة العالم كله
ويهجص ويالف ويفتى ويفشر ويستهبل ويستعبط وحاجات كتير اوى 
ويقول ان ارشى اين هو معناها بداية وليس ماضى مستمر يدل على الازلية 
ويهذى ويقول ان قبل الاصل كان هناك عدم مع انه تعامى عن كلمة  كااااااااااااااان 
ولا اعرف مطلقا اننا نكلم بدو الصحراء الذين لا يعرفون عماهم من انشقاق قمرهم *
*كمل على الزبون يا مولكا لانى قرفت من اللى بقراه دا حاسس انى بكلم طفل لم يتجاوز الرابعة او شاب مصاب بعته فكرى وفى كلتا الحالتين العلاج لك عندنا*


----------



## apostle.paul (14 يوليو 2010)

*نبدا ببعض النكت المسلية من هذا الفم الحمضان *


> معلش معلش مغلطناش فى البخارى متوهش عن النقاش


*ياراجل دا انتوا هلهلتوا البخارى والىل جابوا البخارى هو بقة فى بخارى الله يرحمه *


> الفرق ايه؟؟؟؟!!! هم مش الاتنين منسبين للناسوت
> هات الفرق


*جاهل ومتخلف ابن انسان يخص اى بشر لان اى بشر هو ابن لانسانا
ابن الانسان هو لقب مسيانى فى الفكر اليهودى  يعبر عن ظهور يهوه 
وهكذا قال مخلصنا امام رؤساء الكهنة*
*
**فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ. وَسَوْفَ تُبْصِرُونَ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ جَالِسًا عَنْ يَمِينِ الْقُوَّةِ، وَآتِيًا فِي سَحَابِ السَّمَاءِ».*


> اى تطحين وانت مردتش على ولا رد لحد دلوقت بطريقة منطقية يا  من تقول ان العربية ليس لها قواعد
> 
> ومافيش اى تفاسير ولا اقوال اباء
> با حول الله


ا*قوال ايه سمعنى كدا تانى اسمعها والنبى يا حبيب ماما
اقوال ايه
صحيح الىل اختشوا ماتوا 
هو احنا لو اتكلمنا باقوال الاباء انت هيبقى ليك مكان هنا هنعمل كفتة ونرميك فى اقرب باسكت قاذورات
مين الجاهل دا بس اعرفك مانتوا جبنا تتدخلوا هنا متخفيين لانكم عارفين انكوا هتتهرسوا *


> مفرمة مين ياللى بتقولى العربى ملهوش قواعد
> ده انت الرد من اوله لاخره ولاجبتلى مرجع


*ياحبيبى كل واحد على حسب سنة
البيضة الحولة الامورة اللى زيك ليه كلام والمثقفين ليهم كلام
اين المراجع اللى ذكرتها لكى نرد عليها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مين المتخلف دا نفسى اعرف 
شكلها ابتدينا نعيل مع بعض*


----------



## apostle.paul (14 يوليو 2010)

> ههههاى
> معلش المهم انا مش بنقرا فى الحمام واحنا بنعمل الزم
> بص يفندم
> عندك دلايل قلها
> انا بتكلم من كتبكو مابستنتجش


*كتب كتب كتب كتب سمعت الكلمة دى فين فين يا واد سمعتها فين*
*هبه سمعتها من ابونا الغالى القمص زكريا بطرس لما بيطلع يجيب ارقام الصفحات ويخزق بيها عيون المدلسين
هبا نعمل ايه نعمل ايه
نهجص ثم نهجص ثم نهجص ونقول دا كتبكم
فين الكتب اللى ذكرتها يا mental retarded child 
هو المراجع اسمها الجريدة انا شكلى هعبطوك انت والجريدة بتاعتك دى *
*العب يا ولد قدام بيتكم بدل مقول لبابا يقطعك بالجريدة *


----------



## apostle.paul (14 يوليو 2010)

*تعالى نشوف يا حزنبل المذكور فى كتاب المسيح الها فكيف  تالم ومات **للقمص عبد المسيح بسيط*
 *وقال القديس أثناسيوس الرسولى: *
*"إذا دققنا  النظر فى تدبير الصليب الذى أعلن عن حقيقة جسده عندما سال دمه وإنسكبت معه ماء  فأعلن بذلك عن قداسة ناسوته وأنه بلا عيب لأنه جسد الكلمة الله. وعندما صرخ بصوت  عال "وأحنى رأسه ولفظ روحه" أعلن بذلك عما فى داخل جسده أى نفسه الإنسانية التى قال  عنها فى مناسبة أخرى "أنا أضعها عن خرافى" ولا يمكن لمن يفهم تدبير الصليب بشكل  سليم أن يفهم أنه عندما لفظ أنفاسه كان هذا بمثابة مفارقة اللاهوت له وإنما كان  خروج نفسه فقط. ولو كان الموت أى موت الجسد – كما يقولون هو مفارقة اللاهوت لجسده، لكان هذا  موتاً خاصاً به فقط ليس الموت الذى يخصنا نحن، وكيف يمكن للاهوت أن ينزل إلى الجحيم  علانية بدون حجاب يستتر به؟ وفى هذه الحالة علينا أن نسأل أين النفس الإنسانية التى  وعد الرب أن يضعها عن خرافه؟... أما إذا كان موته هو خروج نفسه منه فإننا فى هذه الحالة يمكن أن نقول أن  أنه مات الموت الذى يخصنا نحن، أى أنه قبل واحتمل تقسيم الإنسان إلى نفس وجسد، كما  سبق وأحتمل ميلادنا الجسدانى"(18).*


-  قال القديس أثناسيوس الرسولى: 
"وإذا رأى  "الكلمة" أن فساد البشرية لا يمكن أن يبطل إلا بالموت كشرط لازم، وأنه مستحيل أن  يتحمل "الكلمة" الموت لأنه غير مائت ولأنه ابن الآب، لهذا أخذ جسداً، قابلاً للموت،  حتى بإتحاده "بالكلمة" الذى هو فوق الكل، يكون جديراً أن يموت نيابة عن  الكل... وإذ "قدم  للموت ذلك الجسد الذى أخذه لنفسه كمحرقة وذبيحة خالية من كل شائبة، فقد رفع حكم  الموت فوراً عن جميع من ناب عنهم، إذ قدم عوضاً عنهم جسداً مماثلاً لأجسادهم"(7).
وقال أيضاً  "مادام الجسد قد اشترك فى ذات الطبيعة مع الجميع لأنه كان جسداً بشرياً، وإن كان قد  أخذ من عذراء فقد بمعجزة فريدة، فكان لأبد أن يموت أيضاً كسائر البشر نظرائه، لأنه  كان جسداً قابلاً للموت، ولكنه بفضل إتحاده "بالكلمة" لم يعد خاضعاً للفساد بمقتضى  طبيعته، بل خرج عن دائرة الفساد بسبب "الكلمة" الذى أتى ليحل فيه"(8).


-  قال القديس أثناسيوس الرسولى
"لقد كتب  أنه "بكى"... وأنه قال  "نفسى قد إضطرب" وقال على الصليب "إلهى إلهى لماذا تركتنى؟..." وطلب أن  تعبر عنه "الكأس" فإذا كان المتكلم مجرد إنسان دعوه يبكى ويخاف الموت لكونه إنسان،  ولكن إذا كان الكلمة فى جسد... فممن يخاف  مع كونه إله؟ أيخاف من الذين يقتلون الجسد" وكيف يرتعب أمام بيلاطس وهيرودس وهو  ذاته القائل لإبراهيم "لا تخف لأنى معك"...(12) كان قادراً  على تجنب الموت...  ولكنه تأثر هكذا بالجسد، فى الناسوت، فهو لم يقل كل هذا قبل التجسد بل  عندما "صار الكلمة جسداً" وأصبح إنساناً، فقد كتب إذاً أنه قال هذا بالجسد، أى  إنسانياً"(13).


*-  قال القديس أثناسيوس الرسولى: *
*"بالنسبة  لقوله "إن أمكن فلتعبر عنى هذه الكأس" لاحظ أنه برغم قوله هذا فقد وبخ بطرس قائلاً  "أنت لا تهتم بما لله لكن بما للناس"(39) لأنه كان يريد ما استنكره  (بطرس) لأنه جاء لأجل هذا وكانت إرادته هى الراغبة (أنه لأجل هذا أتى) ومع ذلك فقد  قال كلا القولين ليبين أنه الله الذى كان يريد فى ذاته ولكن عندما صار إنساناً خاف  بالجسد، ولأجل هذا الجسد وحد إرادته بالضعف الإنسانى (البشرى)... شىء غريب حقاً  الذى ينسب إليه أعداء المسيح من كلمات الخوف يعطى البشر الشجاعة ليكونوا بلا خوف...  وقد بينت شجاعة الشهداء القديسين أن اللاهوت لم يكن خائفاً بل أن المخلص نفسه أزال  هو خوفنا. لأنه كما أبطل الموت بالموت، وكل الشرور البشرية بالوسيلة البشرية، هكذا  بهذا المسمى خوف أزال هو خوفنا وجعل البشر لا يخافون الموت أبداً... وكانت كلماته  "أعبر عنى هذه الكأس" "ولمناذا تركتنى" كلمات إنسانية، وكان فعل أختفاء الشمس  وقيامته من بين الأموات فعلاً إلهياً. وقال أيضاً "نفسى قد أضطربت" جسدياً  (إنسانياً) وقال "لى سلطان أن أضعها ولى سلطان أن أخذها أيضاً" إلهياً.. اضطرابه  يليق بالناسوت أما كونه له القوة أن يضع حياته وأن يأخذها ثانية بحسب إرادته فليس  من خواص الناسوت ولكن من قوة الكلمة لأن الناسوت يموت ليس بقوة الكلمة ولكن بضرورة  الطبيعة ورغم إرادته"(40).*
*
*
*
*
*-  وقال القديس أثناسيوس الرسولى*
*"لأن الرب  أختبر الألم وهو فى الجسد وكشف عن لحمه وعظامه ونفسه الإنسانية التى تألمت وعانت  الأحزان والضيقات"(21).*
*ويتساءل  "كيف تألم وحزن وصلى كما هو مكتوب (أضطرب بالروح)؟"*
*ويجيب "هذه  الأفعال لا تمت لجسد بلا عقل، ولا تمت إلى اللاهوت غير المتألم، وإنما إلى نفس  عاقلة لها شعور وتتألم وتضطرب وتحزن وتحس بالآلام فكرياً"(22).*
*ويتساءل  بلسان الهراطقة "كيف يكون (المسيح)، قوة الآب الطبيعية الحقيقية الذى يقول عند  إقتراب وقت آلام: الآن نفسى قد إضطربت. ماذا أقول؟ أيها الآب نجنى من هذه  الساعة".*
*ثم يجيب  عليهم قائلاً "لقد أتخذ جسداً وصار إنساناً وتألم فى هذا الجسد لأجلنا... صار  إنساناً لأجلنا، حل اللاهوت فى الناسوت جسدياً، كما يقول الرسول... وبإعتبار  ذلك يقال عن خواص الجسد، مثل الجوع والعطش والالم والتعب وما شابه ذلك أنها خواصه  إذ كانت فيه، ومن جهة أخرى فالأعمال اللائقة بالكلمة ذاته مثل إقامة الموتى وإعادة  البصر للعميان وشفاء نازفة الدم، قد فعلها من خلال جسده. والجسد قام بأعمال اللاهوت  لأن اللاهوت كان فيه، فالجسد كان جسده"(23).*


*- وقال القديس أثناسيوس الرسولى: *
*"ومن الغريب أن الكلمة نفسه كان متألماً وغير متألم، فمن ناحية، كان  (الكلمة) يتألم لأن جسده هو الذى يتألم، أن الكلمة –إذ هو  بالطبيعة- لا يقبل التألم. وكان الكلمة غير الجسدى موجوداً فى الجسد الذى يتألم،  وكان الجسد يحوى فيه الكلمة غير المتألم الذى كان يبيد العلل التى قبلها فى جسده"(36).*
*"فإنه هو نفسه يجب أن نعترف به متألماً وغير متألم... تألم كأنسان وظل  غير متألم ولا متغير كإله"(37).*
*ثم يشرح عملية التجسد واحتمال الألم بالجسد قائلاً: *
*"فإن التقليد الرسولى يعلم فى قول المغبوط بطرس "إذ قد تألم المسيح  لأجلنا بالجسد"(38) بينما يكتب بولس "متوقعين  الرجاء المبارك وظهور مجد الله العظيم ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح. الذى بذل نفسه لأجلنا  لكى يفدينا من كل إثم ويطهر لنفسه شعباً خاصاً غيوراً فى اعمال حسنة"(39). فكيف إذا قد بذل نفسه  لأجلنا، إن لم يكن لابساً جسداً؟ لأنه بتقديمه هذا الجسد قد بذل نفسه لأجلنا، لكى  بقبوله الموت فى هذا الجسد، يبيد ذلك الذى له سلطان الموت أى إبليس"(40).*


*قال القديس أثناسيوس الرسولى (296 – 373م): *
*"والآن علينا أن نشرح ما هو معنى الكلمات" "الكلمة صار جسداً"؟ إنه لا  يعنى أن الكلمة لم يعد الكلمة, وإنما يعنى أن الكلمة هو دائماً الكلمة حتى عندما  إتخذ لذاته جسداً وفيه قبل الآلام والموت أى فى صورة البشرية... وأعلن بذلك أن له  لحماً وعظاماً ونفساً بإعلان جسده الذى لم ينفصل عنه والذى أخذه كما هو مكتوب "من  نسل داود"(16).*
*وأيضاً  "وهكذا فإن المولود من مريم هو بشرى بالطبيعة، بحسب الكتب الإلهية. وأن جسده هو جسد  حقيقى، لأنه من نفس جسدنا، حيث أن مريم هى أختنا"(17).*
*إتخذ الطبيعة الإنسانية الكاملة، ضم إلى لاهوته الكامل الإنسانية  الكاملة، فقد كان كاملاً فى لاهوته كما كان كاملاً فى ناسوته: "الذى فيه يحل كل ملء  الاهوت جسدياً"(18).*
*قبل التجسد هو الله الكلمة وبالتجسد لم يتغير أو يتحول عن طبيعته ولكنه  إتخذ جسداً، ضم إلى ذاته الناسوت الكامل. وهذا لا يعنى أن الاهوت والناسوت كانا  منفصلين ثم أتحدا، كلا وحاشا! وإنما كان الاهوت ولم يكن الناسوت، وعندما وجد  الناسوت بحلول الروح القدس على مريم العذراء، وجد متحداً بالاهوت، فقد بدأ فى بطن  العذراء ونما وهو متحد بالاهوت ولم يوجد لحظة واحدة بعيداً عن الاهوت "القدوس  المولود منك"(19) وهذا يفسر لنا كيف سجد له  يوحنا المعمدان وهو جنين فى بطن أمه(20)، بل وفى الشهر الأول  للحبل به، فقد كان هذا الجنين ليس مجرد إنسان ولكن كان "القدوس " "الخالق" سجد  المعمدان المخلوق للخالق المتجسد. كان الاهوت المتحد بالناسوت، أو الناسوت الذى فيه  يحل كل ملء الاهوت: "وليس أحد صعد إلى السماء إلا الذى نزل من السماء ابن الإنسان  الذى هو فى السماء"(21).*
*طبيعة واحدة متحدة من طبيعتين فهو الإله المتجسد، أقنوم واحد وطبيعة  واحده لها خصائص الاهوت والناسوت، طبيعة من طبيعتين بغير اختلاط ولا امتزاج ولا  تغيير: "أومن أومن وأعترف إلى النفس الأخير أن هذا الجسد المحيى قد أخذه ابنك  الوحيد ربنا وإلهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح، من سيدتنا وملكتنا كلنا والدة الإله  القديسة مريم، وجعله واحدا مع لاهوته بغير اختلاط ولا امتزاج ولا تغيير... أومن أن  لاهوته لم يفارق ناسوته لحظة واحدة ولا طرفة عين"(22).*


*وقال القديس  أثناسيوس الرسولى: *
*"نعترف بإبن الله المولود من الآب خاصياً أزلياً قبل كل الدهور وولد من  العذراء بالجسد فى آخر الزمان من أجل خلاصنا... طبيعة واحده لله الكلمة المتجسد  ونسجد له مع جسده"(25).*
*وقال أيضاً: فالخاصية التى تميز الإيمان بالمسيح هى هذه: *
*"إن ابن الله هو كلمة الله" فى البدء كان الكلمة" وهو حكمة الآب وقوته  "لأن المسيح هو قوة الله وحكمة الله" هذا الذى صار إنساناً فى آخر الدهور لأجل  خلاصنا.. "والكلمة صار جسداً" هذا القول يعنى أنه صار إنساناً. والرب أيضاً يقول عن  نفسه "لماذا تطلبون أن تقتلونى وأنا الإنسان الذى قد كلمكم بالحق" وبولس الذى تعلم  من اعتاد أن يقول "إله واحد ووسيط واحد بين الله والناس، الإنسان يسوع المسيح"  فالإنسان الذى كون الأنسان الذى كون الأجناس البشرية ودبرها، وأباد الموت وأبطله  عنا. يجلس الآنسان عن يمين الآب وهو كائن فى الآب كائن فيه، كما كان دائماً وسيكون  إلى الأبد"(26).*
*وهكذا نؤمن أن المسيح هو كلمة الله، الإله السرمدى المالىء الكل والذى  فوق الزمان والمكان، اتخذ جسداً وصار بشراً فى ملء الزمان ودعى إنساناً وابن إنسان  وهو الإله القدير وصار يحمل فى طبيعته وأقنومه صفات وخصائص الاهوت وصفات الناسوت  فقد صنع القوات وسجد له وتكلم عن نزوله من السماء وكونه واحداً مع الآب وأنه موجود  فى كل مكان وزمان وأنه الديان وأنه ابن الله والله بلاهوته، كما جاع وتعب وعطش ونام  وأكل وشرب وتألم ومات بناسوته إذ كان "مجرباً مثلنا فى كل شىء بلا خطية"(27) ومع ذلك فقد كان شخصاً  واحداً أقنوماً واحداً وطبيعة واحدة.هو نفسه الذى جاع والذى أشبع خمسة آلاف رجل عدا  النساء والأطفال بخمسة أرغفة وسمكتين، وهو نفسه الذى نام فى السفينة والذى قام  وإنتهر الرياح والمواج فصار هدوء عظيم(28). وهكذا أيضاً كان يتكلم  عن نفسه كإنسان وكإله فى آن واحد، كان يتكلم عن نفسه كأبن الإنسان ولكن الموجود فى  كل مكان، كما كان يتكلم عن نفسه كالإله القدير ولكن الذى بذل نفسه لأجل الخطاة،  وكذلك يتكلم الكتاب عنه: *
*"وليس أحد صعد إلى السماء إلا الذى نزل من السماء ابن الإنسان الذى هو  فى السماء"(29).*
*"هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد"(30).*
*"الذى نزل هو الذى صعد أيضاً فوق جميع السموات لكى يملأ الكل"(31).*
*"لأنهم لو عرفوا لما صلبوا رب المجد"(32).*
*"كنيسة الله التى أقتناها (اشتراها) بدمه"(33).*

*كما دعى ابن داود ورب داود بالجسد ورب داود بالاهوت: *
*"أنا أصل وذرية داود كوكب الصبح المنير"(34).*
*"ومنهم (اليهود) المسيح حسب الجسد الكائن على الكل الله المبارك إلى  الأبد"(35).*
*"لأنه يولد لنا ولد ونعطى ابناً... ويدعى اسمه... الإله القدير الآب  الأبدى"(36).*
*كانت له خصائص وصفات الاهوت وخصائص وصفات الناسوت وهو المسيح الواحد  والرب الواحد، طبيعة واحده وأقنوم واحد.*


*دى كل اقوال القديس اثناسيوس اللى اقتبسها القمص عبد المسيح بسيط فى كتابه وتؤكد بدقة كل مانقوله 
عذرا اى كملة تحرج من فم جاهل سنطلب بحذفها فورا الى الاتيان بالدليل الكتابى ومن اقوال الاباء احنا مش بنلعب سوا *


----------



## Critic (14 يوليو 2010)

*ايه كل الكلام ده *
*دى اقرب لمانظرة تقريبا !*
*ايه وجه الاعتراض دلوقت الموضوع كبر جدا ياريت يتحدد !*


----------



## أَمَة (14 يوليو 2010)

يغلق الموضوع مؤقتا 
الى حين النظر فيه ​


----------



## My Rock (15 يوليو 2010)

يُنقل الى  الرد على  الشبهات حول المسيحية
*و يُغلق بسبب إنحطاط مستوى السائل*


----------

